# My Chicks Are Growing Up



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

They're five weeks old today. We're hoping for eggs by Christmas. They are Barred Rocks and Rhode Island Reds from Carter's Legacy Farms.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice Scott ! Chicks are sure Looking good....


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Pretty little stripey girls. When you get your eggs you'll have a pile all at once!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I love that first photo!! The little Roo is giving you "the look".


----------



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

My wife is spoiling them. Lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Your wife looks like she's loving them. There's a difference, I'm pretty sure. Nice babies. They look healthy.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, they're adorable and absolutely precious! Reminds me of my first girls being that age (also barred rock & rir).


----------



## hockeychick (Jul 2, 2012)

Adorable! Good luck with your new babies. I miss having little chicks around.


----------



## CartersLegacy (Jul 9, 2012)

So glad you all are enjoying them Scott! They look Great.


----------

